# Kawasaki FR651V 21.5 hp on Cub Cadet Zero Turn (2013)



## John J (Apr 4, 2020)

*I have a Kawasaki FR651V 21.5 hp lawn mower engine with starting issues. I used to start it by choking it and as soon as it turned over I would pop the choke off and it would run. But I couldn't get it restarted once it was hot. I would have to let it cool for 1/2 hr and then it would start up again. Now once and a while that works. But if it doesn't start right away forget it. I have cleaned the carb few month's ago which helped for a while, but now it won't start again. Could it be anything but the carburetor? The plugs look fine and I even tried starting it without the air filter on. The plugs look black but not oil fouled.*
*It has been in every year to the mower shop but they can never seem to fix the overheating issue. They make it start better but that is all. *


----------



## Mrhemiost73 (Apr 20, 2021)

Check your coils and try spraying a small amount of gas into carburetor intake when it’s refusing to start if it starts then it’s fuel related. Your plugs should not be black unless it’s running rich or misfiring. I recommend pulling plugs to replace and checking compression on each cylinder when doing so.


----------



## Mrhemiost73 (Apr 20, 2021)

Mrhemiost73 said:


> Check your coils and try spraying a small amount of gas into carburetor intake when it’s refusing to start if it starts then it’s fuel related. Your plugs should not be black unless it’s running rich or misfiring. I recommend pulling plugs to replace and checking compression on each cylinder when doing so. Also recommend that you run ethanol free gas or put stabil or equivalent gas treatment in your gas at all times.


----------

